# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Omniverse Avatar, platform for generating immersive AI-driven avatars, Nvidia Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Nvidia Corporation

Omniverse, real-time simulation and collaboration platform

----------


## Airicist2

"NVIDIA Announces Platform for Creating AI Avatars"
NVIDIA Omniverse Avatar Enables Real-Time Conversational AI Assistants

November 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Expert, Natural Q&A with NVIDIA Omniverse Avatar for Project Tokkio

Nov 8, 2021




> In this demo, we see one example of Project Tokkio—a “talking kiosk” reference application. NVIDIA Maxine embodies a photorealistic, life-like autonomous toy avatar that responds to challenging domain-specific questions. The avatar, in NVIDIA Omniverse, is a reference application that uses NVIDIA Riva for speech AI, NVIDIA Megatron-Turing NLG 530B large language model for natural language understanding, and a combination of NVIDIA Omniverse animation systems for facial and body animation based on an audio source.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Nvidia unveils AI Omniverse Avatars for the virtual world"

by Tim Keary
November 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "NVIDIA created a toy replica of its CEO to demo its new AI avatars"
You can also create a realistic avatar based on a single photo.

by Jonathan Fingas
November 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

NVIDIA Omniverse Avatar for Project Maxine

Nov 8, 2021




> Collaboration with global audiences can be dramatically improved when speaking in their language. To enable better communication and understanding, Project Maxine integrates Riva’s real-time translation and text-to-speech with photo animation “live portrait” and eye contact in real time.


developer.nvidia.com/maxine

----------


## Airicist2

NVIDIA DRIVE Concierge With Omniverse Avatar

Nov 9, 2021




> The technology of Omniverse Avatar enables DRIVE Concierge to serve as everyone’s digital assistant, helping them make recommendations, book reservations, make phone calls and provide alerts — all personalized to each driver and passenger.


"A First-Class Experience, for Every Car: Meet NVIDIA DRIVE Concierge and Chauffeur, Built With Omniverse Avatar"
Flexible, open AI software brings safety, convenience and intelligence to personal vehicles.

by Danny Shapiro
November 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "An Era of Digital Humans: Pushing the Envelope of Photorealistic Digital Character Creation"

by Simon Yuen
November 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

NVIDIA Omniverse Avatar Platform for building real time, interactive, AI assistants

Mar 23, 2022




> Making virtual robots - or avatars - look, sound and behave realistically is a complex process. 
> 
> NVIDIA Omniverse Avatar is a technology framework built on the Omniverse platform that lets developers quickly build and deploy intelligent virtual robots, or "avatars" for different use cases with the ability to connect NVIDIA AI SDKs for speech and intelligence, to Omniverse rendering and animation technology for final output. 
> 
> Let Toy Jensen introduce Omniverse Avatar and NVIDIA Tokkio, one of the applications built on top of the Omniverse Avatar platform. 
> 
> NVIDIA Tokkio brings AI-driven customer service to customer service touchpoints in retail outlets, quick service restaurants, or the web.

----------


## Airicist2

NVIDIA Omniverse ACE: cloud-native AI for interactive avatar development

Aug 9, 2022




> Omniverse Avatar Cloud Engine offers developers of games, chatbots, digital twins and virtual worlds a suite of cloud-native AI models that make it easier to build and deploy interactive avatars.


NVIDIA OMNIVERSE ACE - developer.nvidia.com/nvidia-omniverse-platform/ace

NVIDIA Omniverse™ Avatar Cloud Engine (ACE) announced at SIGGRAPH 2022, is a collection of cloud-based AI models and services for developers to easily build, customize, and deploy engaging and interactive avatars.

----------

